# Sleep Center occupancy group



## mtlogcabin (Aug 2, 2016)

I have a proposed "sleep center" in an existing "B" occupancy sprinklered building with no egress windows. It is be proposed as a outpatient clinic since the patients come there to sleep and are monitored throughout the night by 1 or 2 technicians. No sleep aid drugs are used that would render them incapable of self preservation.  
8 bed max
Any thoughts or additional requirements if it is called a "B"? 

CLINIC, OUTPATIENT. Buildings or portions thereof used to provide medical care on less than a 24-hour basis to persons who are not rendered incapable of self-preservation by the services provided.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 2, 2016)

Note, as one who has been there, some of the patients may be morbidly obese and require lifting devices to assist them out of beds and into chairs. Consider larger door openings for those rooms.
Careful with corridor widths, best practice to go wider than minimum.


----------



## steveray (Aug 2, 2016)

I think I have seen them as B....With someone watching and monitoring R seems a bit excessive....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 2, 2016)

Arrive before bedtime and leave early; can hardly sleep with all those wires stuck on the skin.

2015 Commentary; "Buildings used as sleep clinics would be classified as Group B since these spaces are not typical dwelling or sleeping units where people live, the occupants are assumed to be capable of self-preservation and the occupants are not living in a supervised environment. Although the patients in a sleep clinic may be sleeping, they can be easily awakened and alerted to an emergency as compared to the patients at an ambulatory care facility."


----------



## fatboy (Aug 2, 2016)

I posted something similar to this many moons ago on the old ICC site, consensus came back with B back then also.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks everyone especialy the commentary Francis


----------



## steveray (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks Francis...While I agree with the ICC as far as where these best fit, the commentary is not great in that they are not "typical" businesses (B) either. Hopefully most of us aren't sleeping at our desks...


----------



## Yikes (Aug 2, 2016)

fatboy said:


> I posted something similar to this many moons ago on the old ICC site, consensus came back with B back then also.



I remember that thread, it was very useful, and I meant to say "thanks" at the time.


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2016)

B as in doctor office where you are monitored sometimes, while you are there


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 31, 2016)

Sorry a little late but I was.............. They are B's in Michigan and ours in in a basement with a stair and direct access from bed room to exterior door at grade.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 31, 2016)

I have a sleep study this Friday and per the paperwork I'm allowed to use sleep aids.


----------



## cda (Aug 31, 2016)

Wayne said:


> I have a sleep study this Friday and per the paperwork I'm allowed to use sleep aids.




But you will have a computer watching you


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 31, 2016)

Here again in one of those "it depends", is it on grade, below or above?
Many study patients have mobility limitations.


----------

